

Techcrunch Disrupted by AOL: The End of an Era in Tech Blogging? - pathik
http://scobleizer.com/2010/09/28/techcrunch-disrupted-by-aol-the-end-of-an-era-in-tech-blogging/

======
owrange
will then create another tech blog. and aol will buy it again. duh.

